# Anyone have this problem?



## Sammi Jo (Mar 18, 2006)

i dont know bout that situation but as a girl i know how it feels to be put on the bottom and people not think your anygood... when im not bad atall


----------



## goatranch (Sep 11, 2004)

Its probably a 'status' thing with them.

Who cares?! I found out along time ago. Its not WHAT you shoot or WHO you are. Its how WELL you shoot with the equipment you have. Don't fall into the, "I have to have better equipment or this bow or that release to shoot better." Practice and good shooting techniques get the good scores and put meat on the table, NOT the latest, greatest equipment.


----------



## XShot4062 (Jan 30, 2005)

Don't worry, it used to happen to me too. I am a girl and a recurve shooter. Once in a while I would compete against the compounds with my old "bad" wooden recurve. They would just kind of look at me like "what are you doing here". It was pretty funny when I ended up beating the majority of them. :teeth:


----------



## Coca Cola (Oct 24, 2006)

I dont care what I shoot but they seem to. Maybe they feel threatened by a young archer. :wink:


----------



## Bowman16 (Oct 31, 2006)

You know I heard of the same story except it was about fishing. It was a friday night after they had stocked. People were fishing at this creek and they had threw in some big ones. Well this one kid had caught a big 6lb trout and his mom was there so she helped him net it. After his mom left he got another big one hooked and there was a couple of guys standing around just watching him and did not help him net the fish just because they did not catch the big one and he did. Of course the fish broke the line but he still got the one. Man if you are an adult who acts like a 10 year old, I think you got some growing up to do.


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

Dont worry bout it. Just shoot better then them and laugh at them for being so arrogant. Nothing pleases me more than doing something better than people who are older then me. IE teachers and parents


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

Dude you dont know how many people hate me because im 18 years old and ive been shooting circles around them since I was 16. People hate what they envy, you gotta remember that. Everytime someone gives me one of those looks, all I do it shut them up with shooting and then laugh my tail off about it. I love it when people try to rile me up by insulting me and crap and then I mop the floor with them. That is the best feeling in the world to me to shut somebody up and just embarass the mess out of them for Writing a Check their asses cant cash haha.

-Chase


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

Never had an ugly look meant for me.... I have a few friends who have older bows.... They are shooting as good as me! It doesn't matter if you have a bow that cost $1,200 or $10.... If your bow isn't the greatest but it's not the greatest bow it doesn't really matter..... Some people have dislikes about certain bow companies.....


----------



## hawgkiller (Jul 22, 2006)

yea i no how you feel because one time i was fishing and caught a huge trout. everyone around me got really jealus and kept giving me dirty looks.


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

hawgkiller said:


> yea i no how you feel because one time i was fishing and caught a huge trout. everyone around me got really jealus and kept giving me dirty looks.



Haha you should see it out here on the Ches. Bay during Striper season, some jerks will practicly climb on your boat and take the fish from a 5 year old man its rediculous. If im gonna fish and theres no money on the line im havin a good time and Im happy no matter who catches a huge fish you know?

-Chase


----------



## arnie-da-archer (Oct 29, 2005)

goatranch said:


> Its probably a 'status' thing with them.
> 
> Who cares?! I found out along time ago. Its not WHAT you shoot or WHO you are. Its how WELL you shoot with the equipment you have. Don't fall into the, "I have to have better equipment or this bow or that release to shoot better." Practice and good shooting techniques get the good scores and put meat on the table, NOT the latest, greatest equipment.


 well sed m8 let your scores and shooting technique do the talking as long as you know that you can shoot the scores with the equipment that you have what does it matter. :darkbeer:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

they are probably jealouse cause they don't have the money to buy the good stuff. or, as has happened to me a few times, you shoot as well as someone who has been doing it longer (though i had been using a homemade bow and arrows). probably the jealousy though. i've seen it alot (not that i've been jealous eof course:wink: )


----------



## JMS22calibergal (Aug 11, 2006)

I have pretty nice equipment too but no, I never had that happen to me. Even if it did I wouldn't care if they thought my equipment was too good for my age or something because most all of it I had to save up for to buy. Its not like I get everything handed to me on a sliver platter.


----------



## Sammi Jo (Mar 18, 2006)

oh boy let me tell you about saveing up.i started savin up in march....i worked my butt off all summer and fall etc. and finally in october i got to where i could buy the apex 7. i payed for it all. and the first person that says i dont diserve it....theyll get it..because i did it on my own...and ill continue to pay for EVERYTHING on my own......so i dare them to say i didnt earn it. lol


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

I use to have that problem until i started placing in the top 5 in the money class just at are local archery shoots. Then i also shot with some of the people that didnt believe that i was that good and then they spread the rumor that i was unblievably good which was good. LOL Then to top it off i made the last few people believers that i was that good when i shot in a shoot off or two and won them then this last summer I got sponsored by martin archery.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

XShot4062 said:


> Don't worry, it used to happen to me too. I am a girl and a recurve shooter. Once in a while I would compete against the compounds with my old "bad" wooden recurve. They would just kind of look at me like "what are you doing here". It was pretty funny when I ended up beating the majority of them. :teeth:


sweet! the honor of traition lives on! but people have come to rely on this stuff.


----------



## Sammi Jo (Mar 18, 2006)

thats like how the group i hang with here. you cant talk down about them cause there all good at what they do....it might be different from what i or the next person does....but there good at it...and usually theres like 2 or 3 things that we're known for. 
like for example...im known for shooting..drawlin/painting.. lol..


----------



## deerkiller25 (Nov 26, 2006)

dont know where some of you shoot.ive never had a dirty look from other archers. where i shoot,they welcome youngans with open arms and give us advice. i guess im just blessed to have such a nice place to shoot. im not even that good at target shooting, but the only thing that matters (if youre a hunter) is putting meat on the table. keep shootin.


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

Theres a local shop around here when i shoot there the people always stare at me for about 10 min then they start asking questions its kinda funny how that works out but most of the people become my freinds after a while


----------



## Epack (May 20, 2006)

i used to get some looks from folks , i guess the couldent understand the fact that i was shootin comparable to pros their age when im only 18, then we have a 3d money shoot and i steal the top prize right out from under several pros/factory sponsored shooters, dont get down from what someone else says about your equipment or your age, put your scores aginst theirs , thats alll that matters


----------



## mossy835 (Jun 30, 2006)

Coca Cola said:


> So I would say I have fairly nice equipment. Fred bear element, carbon arrows, whisker bisqut. Whenever I walk into the archery shop everyone there sees what I am shooting and gives me a mean look. Like I should shoot a piece of crap because I am young. Does this happen to anyone? What makes me mad when they give me these looks, is that I can shoot better then 3/4 of them. Sorry I just needed to vent



i am an 18 year old female, i work(physical work) hunt when i can, spend my evenings and early mornings(its 2 in the morning again...lol)......i shoot 66 pounds(bow's max)@ a 22 inch draw....pppl can be such jerks!! they think because i am small for my age i can't pull didaly squat well there wrooh this is bad too!! i am 18 year old female, i work(and it if physical work) hunt ng!! when i get a new bow i am getting 60 to 70 pound linbs...and intend to max it out. i am not bragging everyone shoots differant waights, its not a compatition....that my prefered wt that i want to pull. but when you have people that poke fun at you and laugh you off......i just sizzle!!

thanks cocoa cola....i feel a little better too!!!

mossy


----------



## Coca Cola (Oct 24, 2006)

Then there is the group that is really nice because they know that the youth are the future of the sport. They can be really kind. Its not all bad. But ther is always that group of people that just dont like being beaten. 
Mossy I can relate, it must be even harder being female. Not to be hypocritical but I wouldnt like being beaten by a girl. I wouldnt give her a mean look I would congratulate her but there is something about the male brain that doesnt like it.


I think the reason people give us younger archers mean looks is because they think everything is just givin too us. Thankfully I have a golf course close to my house so I can ride my bike their and caddy. It is hard work but well worth it. The program run their is very strict last year a kid got kicked out because he didnt adress his golfer as Sir. Its good money though. What do you guys do to save for bow.


----------



## Epack (May 20, 2006)

Coca Cola said:


> What do you guys do to save for bow.


work on bows every day, may sound fun but it kinda gets old


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

i have had people get mad when i point out that it doesn't matter the equipment you use (as i use hand crafted gear) but the amount of skill. i have seen "great hunters" complain because their scent cover is faulty or that their $700 bow is too slow. i have pulled some 85# bows but most of the time use a good solid 45# or maybe a 50#, "why" i've been asked, well, because those are my favorite strengths cause they don't break arrows:wink:. but some people think equipments everything. price. power. 

just isn't what counts.


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

thats right man, you just shoot your arrows slower than the rest, and make them wait. Then on your last arrow, send it dead center to the middle of their target (there shouldnt be any arrows there anyways )

-check out the sig:
"You have to be good to shoot an average bow, but you only have to be average to shoot a good bow."


----------



## bowtech72 (Dec 11, 2006)

i do sometimes but then i get cocky and get the crude kicked out me sadly


----------



## bowtech72 (Dec 11, 2006)

let me rephrase that 

then i might out shoot them for a little while but then i get the crude kick out of me


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

ha ha,


----------



## Indiana_hunter (Dec 6, 2006)

It doesnt seem like anyone ever takes me serious, but it doesnt really matter to me.


----------



## Eclipse2012 (Jan 28, 2006)

*Dont worry*

Its just that they know ur prolly better. Just keep doing what your doing and know in your mind that its not the equipment, its how you shoot it. You will eventually gain their respect.


----------



## Jack Morrison (Dec 18, 2006)

So what ur a good archer just ignore them


----------



## Wraith (Dec 9, 2006)

you pull 66lbs? *kneels in front of you, bowing my head* i'm not worthy... i'm not worthy... i've been shooting for a year and i can only pull up to 50lbs.


----------



## Wraith (Dec 9, 2006)

*hi!*

you pull 66lbs? *kneels in front of you, bowing my head* i'm not worthy... i'm not worthy... i've been shooting for a year and i can only pull up to 50lbs.


----------



## ciscokid (Apr 26, 2006)

Coca Cola said:


> So I would say I have fairly nice equipment. Fred bear element, carbon arrows, whisker bisqut. Whenever I walk into the archery shop everyone there sees what I am shooting and gives me a mean look. Like I should shoot a piece of crap because I am young. Does this happen to anyone? What makes me mad when they give me these looks, is that I can shoot better then 3/4 of them. Sorry I just needed to vent



Just shoot better than them and they can't say anything...


----------



## TWM_99 (Dec 9, 2006)

They look down on me a little bit, but once they see me shooting an putting the arrows in the X and the kill zone they don't


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

No, that doesn't happen too often to me. I get along with most all adults at my range. Well, I guess I am one of the adults now, but I still am on the young side so meh. But no, I shoot witht them and most of them watched me grow up so they saw my progression. They knew I worked to be where I was/am.


----------



## archerylover (Jan 4, 2007)

Well not to brag or anything but i'm a pretty good shot at 20 yards and i usually just get stared at for a while and get asked if i hunt (which i don't).


----------



## EthanPSE (Jan 5, 2007)

Coca Cola said:


> Then there is the group that is really nice because they know that the youth are the future of the sport. They can be really kind. Its not all bad. But ther is always that group of people that just dont like being beaten.
> Mossy I can relate, it must be even harder being female. Not to be hypocritical but I wouldnt like being beaten by a girl. I wouldnt give her a mean look I would congratulate her but there is something about the male brain that doesnt like it.
> 
> 
> I think the reason people give us younger archers mean looks is because they think everything is just givin too us. Thankfully I have a golf course close to my house so I can ride my bike their and caddy. It is hard work but well worth it. The program run their is very strict last year a kid got kicked out because he didnt adress his golfer as Sir. Its good money though. What do you guys do to save for bow.


who cares if they do


----------



## Coca Cola (Oct 24, 2006)

EthanPSE said:


> who cares if they do


I do, I like feeling welcome when I go places. I dont like getting mean stares.


----------

